# koren robinson??



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

What do you guys think of waiving kelly campbell for this guy? Hopefully he will be productive and not get into trouble.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

ship one punk out just to bring another one in. I hope Tice has some fuzzy nuts and sits him down and says son this is how it is going to be If you don't like it your life will be hell well you are here in Minnesota. Amen now lets play the fussball


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I was really up on this guy the last few years, but his hands have been something to desire. I would much rather have him on this team than Campbell, at least he's trying to work through some of the issues that plagued him earlier in his career. Campbell is a punk, toting around stolen guns and livin "tha thug life". I guess that can be said about a lot of NFL players these days, but I like the acquisition of Robinson and hopefully he's turned himself around enough that he can get back to the 78 reception and 1200 yd mark he was at just a few years ago. He's got a lot of potential, hopefully the vikes can tap into it.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

When the offense starts to gel he will be one of the starters, he is an outstanding player and is very capable of being a threat with the Vikings offense!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

As long as his money isn't guaranteed I am ok with it......But Tice never asked me!!! :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess everyone deserves a second chance.If he continues his drinking problems he won't last long.But it is a cheap experiment for the Vikes.Nothing to lose really.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

And if he moons the focking packers in the playoffs I'll be down with koro. 8)


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

This is a young receiver who caught had 1200 yards two years ago! The fact that he sought treatment is a positive! By mid season it will be the other Robinson sitting IMHO!

Will be glad to see some serious speed at the return position also! Will reduce the chance of Moore getting dinged as Bennett is brittle as can be!

Better receiver than Campbell in a lot of area's from what the reports on the radio where today! Hope he can block!


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Remember Tommy Kramer and his drinking problems? Pro bowl QB that year with his story being the big drinker. Wait a second, all the good QB's of the 80's were drinkers i think, or can remember. I'd bet it has no effect on his on-the-field performance. Plus, Culpecker would regulate if he got out of line. And yes, i finally jumped on the culpepper wagon after last year. That was tough to admit.


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

I played against him in college in my last game......pure athlete if I have ever seen one. The complete package, great hands, fearless, and a major threat after the catch. If he can get his stuff together this year, he will be a steal for the Vikes. There were only a few guys I played against in college that made me step back and just say WOW, he was one of them.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't think that the Vikes have much to loose with this guy. Great athletes in any sport that get that second chance and a change of scenery have often times made the most of it. Look at Warren Sapp. Passed up in the draft (yes by the Vikes) because of drug related BS off the field and look at the mission he went on.  They dealt with Moss, I think Tice can handle this one just fine.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

chief said:


> The complete package,* great hands*, fearless, and a major threat after the catch.


That has yet to be seen in the NFL though,,,,just ask Matt Hasselbeck about all the dropped balls.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> chief said:
> 
> 
> > The complete package,* great hands*, fearless, and a major threat after the catch.
> ...


Amen to that .... I cringed everytime I saw Hasselbeck look his way.

Benelli


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

think this kid has got it figured out now.......good effort on the field.....has to be one of the vikes top threats now........ye of little faith


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Not all of us where naysayers Chief!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Wasn't trying to be a naysayer chief, he just didn't show great hands while he was in Seattle. I've still always like the guy, I just dind't think he had great hands. It has definatley proven to be a good acquisition by the ballclub.


----------

